# 15-min survey for school project



## aliyahm (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

I am a student of Columbia University doing research on how Caucasians in Hong Kong perceive themselves and other individuals in a work setting. 

To participate, you are a White/ Caucasian living in Hong Kong for over 1 year and are currently working in Hong Kong. 

The online survey takes about 15 minutes and you will receive *HK$50* cash or a Parknshop gift coupon via mail. This research will help organizations to better understand employees in international work settings. All survey responses will be kept confidential and used for research purposes only. 

Just follow the link below for the survey (closes on Sunday, June 1, 08):

columbia.qualtrics.
com/SE?SID=SV_77HAVWbo88yEvxG&SVID=Prod

Thank you for your time and assistance. 


Best regards,

A. Mok
Management Division
Columbia University


----------

